# Was anyone else a huge worrier with their new cat?



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

I am a first-time cat owner and for about the first 2 weeks, I'd tell friends with cat experience some little thing Humbert did and finish with "is that ok? is that normal? is he supposed to do that?" Invariably the answer is yes, he's fine and normal and just being a cat. 

But I still have my moments... I woke up today and Humbert was uncharacteristically quiet while I got ready for work, and the whole day all I thought was "is he sick? is he sad?" etc. I come home and he's talking away. 

It's only been 4 weeks so I'll calm down eventually... I think...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm still a worrier (not as bad as I was). Part of that is just my personality though. My cats just think I'm crazy.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

YES, LOL, it's why I joined this forum! So I could get all my stupid questions out!

I've only had my 1 cat for almost a year now this January and my 2nd kitty for 2 months though.

I'm still a worrier but not as bad as before. I'm learning!


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Auroraei - I joined for that reason too! I kept googling every little thing he did and ended up here 9 out of 10 times, so I signed up to bother the rest of you 

I also never know which of his little quirks to attribute to the fact that he's new to my apartment, he's (approx) 6-7 years old and is "set in his ways," and that he lived his whole life (until a few months ago) with animal hoarders and didn't learn much about people.

But I think he's calmer than I am sometimes!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in ny too . I really only worry what I'll find when I got home. They both had diarreah a few weeks back (was not a pretty sight)...every night when I get home that's what I think I'll find


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

-ever think of getting a "nanny cam" for while you are away? We got a dropcam from Amazon and it was really easy to set up. You can check your cat on computer/smartphone. You get live feed and for an additional fee it records history for a certain amount of time as well. It is fun to see what our silly kittens do when we are away


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It doesn't get any easier... at least it didn't for me. I still watch them both (especially MowMow since he gets sick so often and he's older now) like hawks and notice every little anomaly. 

"doh! was that freckle on his nose yesterday? Could he be developing skin cancer"
"hmm, he didn't eat all his food tonight. I wonder if he's not feeling well..."
"there's a scab on the back of the kitten's (and by Kitten I mean 2+ years old) leg, I better keep checking it to make sure there's no infection."
"Is the kitten limping? if he's still limping tomorrow he's going to vet"

It *NEVER* ends.


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW yes! I was, and am, a huge worrier! Ruth was six weeks when I got her, and I haven't had a kitten that young in just about twenty years. I nearly had a heart attack when she wouldn't defecate for the first couple of days, when she ate yarn, and when she started teething (tooth suddenly hanging out of her mouth and all I can think is 'Blunt force trama! Tell mama who hit you so I can kill them!). The same with Winston; poor darling went to the vet today for a check up and she had me in heart palpitations all day over his potty habits.

I don't see anything wrong with it, either, as every other cat mommy will tell you, although those strange non-animal people might look at you a bit oddly...  Just means you're a good parent!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well... not really. But I have had cats since I can remember. I let them do their own thing and accept that a sneeze or teary eye or general off day is expected, just like people. 

Of course, I do worry when I see potential serious situations: Blacky limping in a lot of pain beyond usual arthritis levels - I'll assume it was a ripped or strained muscle after it went away in 2 weeks, but that was an immediate vet trip for pain meds. There was also the potential urinary complications Jasper had. I kept an eye on it one or two days then off to the vet... but it was FLUTD in his case which was idiopathic and went away on its own. Blacky has had a few infections but since we got a huge bottle of antibiotics a few years ago (and SUPER cheap... we we not in the city the week we needed to take her to the vet, city life really is crazily more expensive. I have paid more for 1/20th of that amount of antibiotic in the city!) we've just used it instead of rushing to the vet and keep an eye on her to make sure it goes away. Blacky's also had a lump behind one of her ears for a few years. It doesn't grow, vets aren't concerned... so I'm not concerned. Cysts happen. Doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Sundancekat said:


> I nearly had a heart attack when she wouldn't defecate for the first couple of days, when she ate yarn, and when she started teething (tooth suddenly hanging out of her mouth and all I can think is 'Blunt force trama! *Tell mama who hit you so I can kill them!*).


That sip of coffee I had just taken, escaped the side of my mouth when I read this! LOL 
I had to laugh because I've had the same "thoughts" many times when I see Sadie return with a tiny scratch on her little nose or I feel a little scab on her ear. Because I know she's been in some "altercation" with one of the neighbours.


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

I was also really worried the first month, especially because our cat had a URI and was so sick! It takes a while to get used to their ways and to know what's normal for them. I'm a lot more relaxed now. I would say that her weight is the only thing I keep a close eye on these days.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sundancekat said:


> (tooth suddenly hanging out of her mouth and all I can think is 'Blunt force trama! Tell mama who hit you so I can kill them!).


THAT had me rolling on the floor  hahahahaha sooo needed that chuckle!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

When Simon died, the first clue was when I came home that night, he didn't come to greet me at the door. So now when the girls don't immediately run to say hi, I have a moment of frozen anxiety in my chest before I allow common sense to take over.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I am a 1st time cat owner too, so getting more worrisome is normal. I found this forum 8months after ET came on board. Imagine having no one to turn to for advise beside googling. Its a totally different story just feeding the strays and actually taking care of one at home and especially having my 1st kitty that is scaredy and is FIV+.

I worry when he vomits, he didn't poop for more than 2days, I clipped into his quick, when he eats lesser, when he pees alot, about things that hasn't even happened - medicating him and his impending medical bills. I sure wished I can strike lottery, lol. 

I used to get so nervy, I am certainly alot better now, after 1 3/4years - at least where food is concerned. Getting better informed is both good and bad.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I used to worry all the time, specially when they were kittens. Now I worry if I think they are getting sick or might have gotten hurt, I guess that is more normal than the when they are tiny and I go around the house looking for them, watching them eat, how many times they use the litterbox, telling everybody to look down when they walk so they don't step on the kitten, etc. I miss the kitten hood, but I don't miss the worry.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

if you read the book "Think Like a Cat" and any other books on cats, this ought to help you not be TOO much of a worrywort about everything. You'll learn what's typical and normal for your cat eventually. but i think we probably all worry a lot no matter what! it just means we all want our kitties to be happy and healthy for life. we're all just concerned moms and dads.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I remember the first week my grandparents & I had Nubey. I wasn't really sure of what to expect from him. I do know that I had heard that he was friendly, loved attention, and loved giving hugs, and when I heard this, I couldn't believe it. I thought that what I had heard was just silly, and a lot of nonsense. However, on the 4th or 5th day we had him, at some point, he had come up to me, and curled up in my lap. The next time he saw me, he did something no other cat has done to me: he literally came up to me, emitted a soft, gentle, loving meow, started purring, and gave me a B I G HUG! I remember how amazed & delighted I felt. I nearly wanted to cry tears of joy.


----------

